# تيشرتات تقليد ماركات



## ملامحها جروح (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يوجد لدينا العديد من الانواع والانواع والالون من تيشرتات لوكست وبولو وبربري منها الرجالي ومنها النسائي ونعرض لكم جزء بسيط منهم حاليا
والاسعار 65ريال للحبه ولمن ياخذ مجموعه له سعر خاص
والتوصيل عن طريق المندوب الاحساء-الخبر-الظهران-الجبيل-ابقيق-الدمام
وقيمة التوصيل يتم التفاهم عليها عند الطلب
وايضا يتم التوصيل لباقي مناطق المملكه عن طريق الشحن زاجل او غيرها

وهذا رقم الجوال للتواصل والطلب:0549723103






*حبيت اعرض لكم تيشيرتات لاكوست + بولو ( رجالي - نسائي) *
*بربري-بوما-ديزل*














































































































































































*

*
*

*
*

*​*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*

























جديدنا اشكال جديده من لاكوست-بولو-ديزل-بوما 
















 







 

















 

















 
















 



















 
__________________














































​​


----------

